# grey Di



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

Have you googled her name and Irish Sporthorse? I think you will find her. 

Lizzie


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

So, I did some Googling (I was bored :lol: ):

The Irish Sporthorse Studbook Marebook (mouthful, I know!), had her listed under the Quality and Premier Broodmares section, approved for the Quality Broodmare Retention Scheme.

Dam was Lady Perfect, an Irish Sports Horse, and her Sire was Don Tristan, a Thoroughbred (as far as I could decipher, the stud book was rather confusing).

Here's the link to the studbook:

http://www.irishsporthorse.com/_fileupload/publications/ISH_Marebook.pdf

Hope that helps


----------

